# Get a free MyColors Theme - Stardock



## casanova (Mar 8, 2008)

> MyColors lets you personalize your Windows desktop by applying MyColors themes. There are hundreds of MyColors themes already available with more being made all the time.
> 
> For a limited time, you can try MyColors with a free theme!
> Price: FREE
> ...



Its not mentioned on the site for how long will this be available, so hurry.

source


Notes: I have downloaded it but I am not able to register it. Have contacted stardock regarding it.


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks downloadin it right now!


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks...
Downloaded but when entering serial it is saying Invalid Serial number 

OK successfully validated now


----------



## apoorva84 (Mar 13, 2008)

downloaded it..any 3rd party my colors themes available for free?


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Thanks...
> Downloaded but when entering serial it is saying Invalid Serial number



Same here


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 14, 2008)

^ What you do is after u copy paste the serial number BE SURE that there is no space after the last digit.
For eg if the serial is ZZZZ-AAAA-1213-6444-2222
then after 2 make sure there is NO space.
also u can try entering without dashes.
Do tell me if it works.
Hope  I help.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

let me seee


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

this time it worked..


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

i am not able to apply the theme ...whenever i click on the theme or apply...it just starts downloading once again


----------



## anandk (Mar 14, 2008)

Neat ! Thanx 

Also : Windows Vista Ultimate users are no longer the only ones who can run animated wallpaper on their desktop. Software developer Stardock has released a free preview of DeskScapes 2.0 which enables all users of Windows Vista to run .DREAM animated wallpapers


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 14, 2008)

DeskSpace is not upto mark


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

Even for XP that kind of software was there with varieties of animated wllpaper ,i dont remember the name but it was too buggy..had used it for a month..


----------



## Voldy (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 15, 2008)

Which software should I download from the link that's given? There are lot of softwares listed there!


----------



## casanova (Mar 15, 2008)

That page is no longer available. Might be the free theme is no longer available. Still, try again tomorow.


----------

